# New Cockatiel, won't stop screaming



## sammamitch (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello! My name is Samantha and I adopted my first cockatiel yesterday(Eddie); I did a lot of research before adopting him and I want to give him the best life possible. He was very quiet yesterday evening and all last night. But, today he has been screaming non stop even when I'm in the same room as him. I'm not sure what to do because I don't want to reinforce bad behavior, but I also don't want him to be stressed out and start plucking his feathers. He was in a cage with a few other cockatiels when I adopted him so could he still could be scared that he's alone? I tried talking in a low voice and saying "shhh" but it hasn't helped.

He has eaten and explored his new cage but hasn't played with his toys, he's just hopping around his cage and rubbing his beak on the bars. I put some tv on thinking that might keep his attention too(also not helping).

Please help!!


----------



## candycandy (Jan 8, 2019)

It is normal. He might show this behavior for 1 week or more until he settles down. My cockatiel was the same when I got her and now she is quiet. 

They are more active anway duing the morning hours so expect a lot of screaming until 1-2 pm.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sometimes noise makes them act out and be noisier. Other times its calming, it really just depends on the bird and this should also ultimately decide what room you keep them in. Males especially are very vocal which is why I prefer females as pets. Eventually, you will learn that these singing and calling habits mean something. When you leave the room it's more like "where are you at?" If their food is empty or their water is bad it's "I need something." Sometimes in the morning it's just "Let me sing you the song of my people!" As pets birds are noisy and unfortunately that's just how it is. Just be sure you're not encouraging bad noise habits by rewarding pointless noise with attention.


----------



## eolekhnovich (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello
I do not sell anything, but I can help you with choosing a house (habitat) for your pet. I made a comparison of several cells and described it all on my page - bestpetshome


----------

